# Creatures?



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

I know it's the big gardening update and that's exciting stuff, but I noticed this here little icon in my inventory and it's just got me more hyped up.




What do you think these creatures could possibly be? I am going to assume some sort of reward from gardening? Would be pretty cool to see if anyone has had any experience yet with them!


----------



## Shele (Dec 17, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing! Pretty exciting!


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2017)

i'm assuming like butterflies you can have fly around your garden?  or maybe like caterpillars or something that'd be cute


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

Apologies for the duplicate post by the way, forums really aren't so great to use on phones 

Could actually be right there, Cameron. I was personally hoping for my own pet sasquatch but that's probably wishful thinking... oh well...


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm thinking ladybugs, mantises, etc. that appear on flowers, though I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

Did notice that there's actually a Capture! option on Lloid. All greyed out at the moment there unfortunately. 
Not sure how I missed that... must be my selective vision, then again it's late


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2017)

I hope we get to have snails... I know they only show on bushes in New Leaf but I love snails so much I hope we get them here!


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 18, 2017)

It would look nice to have butterflies floating around.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 18, 2017)

Also bees! It would be so cute. Maybe that'll roll around on Spring. I'm so excited with these updates, I hope they keep them coming!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

maarowak said:


> Also bees! It would be so cute. Maybe that'll roll around on Spring. I'm so excited with these updates, I hope they keep them coming!



I know it's not going to happen, but wouldn't it be AMAZING if the bees could pollinate the flowers for us? =O


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 22, 2017)

Maybe it will be a seasonal thing like in the other AC games.  Maybe when spring rolls around there will be insects in our gardens!


----------



## Vala (Dec 24, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> Maybe it will be a seasonal thing like in the other AC games.  Maybe when spring rolls around there will be insects in our gardens!



Spring isn't until March though, I'm too impatient for such a wait.
Hopefully there would be a mix of permanently available creatures and then seasonal could be added for the Spring (_although I'd be too impatient for that wait too..._


----------



## J087 (Dec 24, 2017)

Vala said:


> Spring isn't until March though, I'm too impatient for such a wait.
> Hopefully there would be a mix of permanently available creatures and then seasonal could be added for the Spring (_although I'd be too impatient for that wait too..._



Spring, of course!
Bugs don't appear in winter...


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 24, 2017)

J087 said:


> Spring, of course!
> Bugs don't appear in winter...



Tell that to the LOUD mole cricket...or the dung beetle...


----------

